# Iran fails to hijack British oil tanker



## airplanemechanic (Jul 10, 2019)

Iranian boats 'try to seize Brit oil tanker – forcing Royal Navy to point guns’

This is HUGE. 5 Iranian vessels surrounded the oil tanker and a British navy vessel escorting the tanker immediately trained its guns on the Iranian ships and told them to leave and they did.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 10, 2019)

I like it , I heard a brief report on FOX .   ' I ' hope that the 'iranians' try it again .     Maybe they heard that 'mr. bean' was in charge of the ship .


----------



## Maxdeath (Jul 10, 2019)

Would be fun to see them try and hijack another one. Only this time allow the British navy to try target practice.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 10, 2019)

some info on 'englands finest' sailor , 'arthur batchellor or ' mr bean' .    ---  Iran hostage Mr Bean branded 'disgraceful' by his own mother | Daily Mail Online  ---


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jul 10, 2019)

The British used to have the navy of all navies.  Not too sure of their capabilities now, but certainly Iran doesn't want to find out.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 10, 2019)

pismoe said:


> I like it , I heard a brief report on FOX .   ' I ' hope that the 'iranians' try it again .     Maybe they heard that 'mr. bean' was in charge of the ship .




Iran is just begging for a serious ass kicking.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 10, 2019)

i'd like to see 'iran' do it again .  The 'iranians' that tried are probably considered to be 'badazz' so its nice to see them humiliated eh .


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## captkaos (Jul 10, 2019)

pismoe said:


> I like it , I heard a brief report on FOX .   ' I ' hope that the 'iranians' try it again .     Maybe they heard that 'mr. bean' was in charge of the ship .



They will push the envelope until they start a conflict it's what they want. I think they are learning a very hard lesson with sanctions applied. Huge Military Threat! 5 boats attack 1 boat runs them off. British Navy shooed those flies away! They want a Hostage situation. We all get it Mr. Mullah dude! Armed escorts are needed, fine!


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jul 10, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > I like it , I heard a brief report on FOX .   ' I ' hope that the 'iranians' try it again .     Maybe they heard that 'mr. bean' was in charge of the ship .
> ...




They won't have to beg too hard with so many salivating at the prospect of war.

It's ironic I suppose, the very Boogey Man allegation about Trump was that he would be trigger happy and too willing to go to war.  He has been quite the opposite, very deliberate and appreciative of the soldiers sacrifices.  To the point he really genuinely does not want to just haphazardly enter a war and endanger lives (on all sides).

It's impressed me, to somewhat of a surprise.  He's been controlled as he was when he dropped the MOAB (with fair warning) and he's threatened action if need be (N Korea), but he's been measured and wise.  I have to say, overall he has really internalized the Reagan system of International engagement, with a little more flair of course (for a different time and enemy set).

Oh, and the weapon sales coming to Taiwan is brilliant.  No need to lift a finger, he will send the message to the world where he stands, and America will do what is right, regardless of who it offends.


----------



## anotherlife (Jul 10, 2019)

They need to eat more falafel.  Iran has now arranged, that the next British tanker will be piloted by their guy from Londonistan.  That way there will be no guns.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 10, 2019)

Lincoln is there.

US aircraft carrier deployed over Iran remains outside Gulf


ON BOARD THE ABRAHAM LINCOLN — A U.S. aircraft carrier the White House ordered to the Mideast over a perceived threat from Iran remains outside of the Persian Gulf amid efforts to de-escalate tensions between Tehran and Washington.

The Abraham Lincoln on Monday was in the Arabian Sea some 200 miles (320 kilometers) off the coast of Oman.


----------



## skye (Jul 10, 2019)

I am not a fan of Iran.

But  I am certainly not a fan of globalist, anti-Trump  Britain.

I take this with a grain of salt.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jul 10, 2019)

anotherlife said:


> They need to eat more falafel.  Iran has now arranged, that the next British tanker will be piloted by their guy from Londonistan.  That way there will be no guns.




Mmm Falafel.  A great sandwich, I miss living in the inner city where finding a Middle Eastern restaurant wasn't too difficult.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 10, 2019)

yep , 'iranian' revolutionary guard got to kiss some 'brit' azz and that revolutionary guard is supposed to be 'badazz' when they or the 'basigi' are murdering 'Green Eyed ' Girls on big city streets in 'iran' .    Betcha that the 'mullahs' and 'imams' are pizzed eh .   --------   where is the 'persian pride'  [chuckle]  eh ??


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 10, 2019)

skye said:


> I am not a fan of Iran.
> 
> But  I am certainly not a fan of globalist, anti-Trump  Britain.
> 
> I take this with a grain of salt.



Can we nuke them already Skye?


----------



## pismoe (Jul 10, 2019)

I just like seeing the 'iran' humiliated is all it is for me .   Better that 'iran' is humiliated rather than 'england' is the way I see things  Skye


----------



## skye (Jul 10, 2019)

bear513 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > I am not a fan of Iran.
> ...



No Sir. We can not.

I think you are not another  Globalist war monger  wanting another war .....now, are you!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 10, 2019)

skye said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...




Please mam?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 10, 2019)

skye said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Ok you win..


----------



## skye (Jul 10, 2019)

pismoe said:


> I just like seeing the 'iran' humiliated is all it is for me .   Better that 'iran' is humiliated rather than 'england' is the way I see things  Skye




In all honesty...it's better that Euro- scum, Globlalist, New World Order  trash Britain is humiliated.

In my opinion


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 10, 2019)

bear513 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > I am not a fan of Iran.
> ...



No. For all we know, it could have been a false flag.

I  hear the AP beating the war drums.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 10, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



It's a game...


And we don't want to hurt cute Iranian girls..


----------



## pismoe (Jul 10, 2019)

skye said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


-----------------------   it DEPENDS .   I think that 'iran' is needed to pay a 40 or more year old debt to the USA .   And all the sweeter is that some in the USA don't  want to see payback collected  Skye .


----------



## pismoe (Jul 10, 2019)

and all those muslim girls [shown] could easily be casualties as far as I am concerned .


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 10, 2019)

pismoe said:


> and all those muslim girls [shown] could easily be casualties as far as I am concerned .


Why?


----------



## pismoe (Jul 10, 2019)

bear513 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > and all those muslim girls [shown] could easily be casualties as far as I am concerned .
> ...


----------------------------  because they are 'iranian' and might be in the line of fire if an attack or  War happens   Bear .


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 10, 2019)

pismoe said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



You put a picture on something.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 10, 2019)

pismoe said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...






You can't kill


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 10, 2019)

^Notice she's wearing pants. They're not all crazy Muslim in Iran. They're mad because our government toppled theirs in '53, I can't say I'd blame them.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 10, 2019)

Leave the Iranians alone


----------



## Intolerant (Jul 11, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


I'll be willing to save a few of them..


----------



## Picaro (Jul 11, 2019)

shockedcanadian said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



Yes, but they have lots of support and encouragement to start a war from the Democrats, who hope a war comes along and helps them in the 2020 elections. We know they love the worst scum on the planet, their 'leadership' pandering to them no end, and have no real genuine humanitarian interests, just getting more power. they need something to counter the setbacks they're having now re their Putin deals, their Iranian partnership under Obama, their pandering to criminal illegal aliens, etc. all have to be kept off the front pages.


----------



## ESay (Jul 11, 2019)

Firstly, the US unilaterally withdrew from the nuclear deal accusing Iran of breaching the agreement despite various reports of IAEA of Irans compliance. 
Secondly, strange story with the drone. 
Thirdly, Iranian tanker which was detained near Gibraltar (btw, was it detained in international water or not?) 

Should the US bomb Iran? Sure, why not?


----------



## pismoe (Jul 11, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Leave the Iranians alone


----------------------------------   its up to The TRUMP and the boys but some people think that 'iran' needs payback for the last 40 some years   Bear .


----------



## martybegan (Jul 11, 2019)

airplanemechanic said:


> Iranian boats 'try to seize Brit oil tanker – forcing Royal Navy to point guns’
> 
> This is HUGE. 5 Iranian vessels surrounded the oil tanker and a British navy vessel escorting the tanker immediately trained its guns on the Iranian ships and told them to leave and they did.



It looks like for once a Western Country was on the ball. A Iranian tanker was seized by the Brits, and the Brits made sure their Tankers near Iran were covered by warships. 

Iran warns UK to 'be scared' after vowing to seize British tanker over raid


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jul 11, 2019)

I'm sure the royal navy is shaking in their boots.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 11, 2019)

Dresden Germany , Hiroshima , Nagasaki .      War was fought and won in 4 or 5 years and  no concern for cute / nazis / Germans and 'Japs' .   My observation is that some of you guys are Evolving and going Soft   eh .    Course , I think that War with 'iran' is up to the TRUMP and the boys and I don't think that TRUMP wants War with 'iran' .   .


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 11, 2019)

Most westerners don't realize that politics in Iran isn't static, The Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC) are essentially a power unto themselves supposedly answering only to the Supreme Leader not the President.  They are the hard-line internal force to be reckoned with and often "do their own thing" without sanction from the so called secular aspect of the government.  They are the ones who support external terrorism and have key positions within the Iranian government, they are the cancer that needs to be cut out.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 11, 2019)

well , even if what you say is TRUE as you make excuses .    It doesn't seem that they are very good at what they do as they fail in their mission to capure that boat .   Where is the 'persian pride' as I laugh at them   Ringel ??


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 11, 2019)

pismoe said:


> well , even if what you say is TRUE as you make excuses .    It doesn't seem that they are very good at what they do as they fail in their mission to capure that boat .   Where is the 'persian pride' as I laugh at them   Ringel ??


How and where am I making excuses except in that warped thinking of yours?  
I was simply pointing out reality, something that is obviously foreign to you.........


----------



## pismoe (Jul 11, 2019)

seems to me that the 'iranians' deserve payback for a 40 some year old event where the entire 'iranian' government did the work and not some independent off shoot of 'iranian' government .   [also , as 'iran' chants death to America and Israel   Ringel ] [chuckle]


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 11, 2019)

pismoe said:


> seems to me that the 'iranians' deserve payback for a 40 some year old event where the entire 'iranian' government did the work and not some independent off shoot of 'iranian' government .   [also , as 'iran' chants death to America and Israel   Ringel ] [chuckle]


As usual, your simplistic black and white thinking misses the point, I didn't give the Iranian government a pass, I was simply referring to the power held by the IRGC within the government.  As always dealing with your limited, moribund mindsets is entertaining......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 11, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > seems to me that the 'iranians' deserve payback for a 40 some year old event where the entire 'iranian' government did the work and not some independent off shoot of 'iranian' government .   [also , as 'iran' chants death to America and Israel   Ringel ] [chuckle]
> ...


Oh and it's hysterically funny that the IRGC were scared off by the Brits........  Oops.....


----------



## pismoe (Jul 11, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


---------------------------------   well yeah , do you remember how the  puzzy 'brits' were fecked with by the 'iranians' back in 2007 .   If I recall correctly I think that  Ahmadinegad fed the 'brit' 'zailor / captives' Sweets and kept them confined for 12 days , I think .    And 'brit able seaman' arthur batchelor 'became a celebrity when returned to 'england' and became known as 'mr. bean' and ready to drink beer and pose as an example of the 'brit' navy   Ringel .  Oh well , maybe the 'brits' grew some balls since 2007   Ringel .


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 11, 2019)

pismoe said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Nope, didn't pay attention to it, didn't really give a shit.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jul 11, 2019)

airplanemechanic said:


> Iranian boats 'try to seize Brit oil tanker – forcing Royal Navy to point guns’
> 
> This is HUGE. 5 Iranian vessels surrounded the oil tanker and a British navy vessel escorting the tanker immediately trained its guns on the Iranian ships and told them to leave and they did.




So, has Britain apologized yet?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 11, 2019)

pismoe said:


> I like it , I heard a brief report on FOX .   ' I ' hope that the 'iranians' try it again .     Maybe they heard that 'mr. bean' was in charge of the ship .


Next time, they just should sink it and pick up the crew.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 11, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > I like it , I heard a brief report on FOX .   ' I ' hope that the 'iranians' try it again .     Maybe they heard that 'mr. bean' was in charge of the ship .
> ...


Nah, sink the Iranian boats and let the Iranian crews swim back.........  Those that can make it......


----------



## pismoe (Jul 11, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


--------------------------   just illustrates my point that the 'brits' are puzzy but I also have a problem with USA and 'ally' military fighting a war with 'goatherders' for about 17 years   Ringel .


----------



## pismoe (Jul 11, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > I like it , I heard a brief report on FOX .   ' I ' hope that the 'iranians' try it again .     Maybe they heard that 'mr. bean' was in charge of the ship .
> ...


--------------------------    WHY pick up the 'iranian' crew  BPreist .


----------



## OldLady (Jul 11, 2019)

airplanemechanic said:


> Iranian boats 'try to seize Brit oil tanker – forcing Royal Navy to point guns’
> 
> This is HUGE. 5 Iranian vessels surrounded the oil tanker and a British navy vessel escorting the tanker immediately trained its guns on the Iranian ships and told them to leave and they did.


They were only kidding, right?
LOL


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 11, 2019)

pismoe said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Anyone who knows the middle east and the cultures/peoples involved knows it was a really bad idea to invade Iraq, Afghanistan not so much if we hadn't been distracted by Iraq.  Just as anyone who knows that believing the so called Arab Spring was a good thing, both did nothing more than create power vacuums except in Egypt where they ultimately took care of the problem on their own.  The different sects have been fighting each other for control for generations and there's still a tribal mindset in most of the regions.  Unless there's a fundamental change in the thinking of the region's inhabitants things will never change, we need to get out and of Afghanistan or we'll end up fighting there for 100 years.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 11, 2019)

pismoe said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Not the Iranian.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 11, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


---------------------------------   TOTAL WAR , gotta kill the enemy and their supporters which is probably every one if you want to win .    I suspect that good war fighting was done away with during the 'old man bush' administration when ' colon powell ' was listened to by 'old man bush .    If General Scwarzkopf had held more sway , the 'goatherders might have been history a long time ago  .    Just my thinking Ringel .


----------



## Picaro (Jul 13, 2019)

pismoe said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Leave the Iranians alone
> ...



They do need payback for their actions since 1979. They're a classic example of why just letting scum run rampant with no checks is always a bad policy, and why the isolationists are ignoring history in favor of hiding out in the Burbs pretending 'neutrality' has always been successful.  Didn't work for Washington, certainly not for Jefferson or Madison, and never has since, but because some 'Founders' cherry picked speeches are in the public record that means we're supposed to believe it works or something. what has failed is pretending we should be 'negotiating' with scum whose word means literally nothing.


----------



## Picaro (Jul 13, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Most westerners don't realize that politics in Iran isn't static, The Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC) are essentially a power unto themselves supposedly answering only to the Supreme Leader not the President.  They are the hard-line internal force to be reckoned with and often "do their own thing" without sanction from the so called secular aspect of the government.  They are the ones who support external terrorism and have key positions within the Iranian government, they are the cancer that needs to be cut out.



lol And you hippie stoners know how to do that without 'war n stuff', right? lol


----------



## Picaro (Jul 13, 2019)

ESay said:


> Firstly, the US unilaterally withdrew from the nuclear deal accusing Iran of breaching the agreement despite various reports of IAEA of Irans compliance.
> Secondly, strange story with the drone.
> Thirdly, Iranian tanker which was detained near Gibraltar (btw, was it detained in international water or not?)
> 
> Should the US bomb Iran? Sure, why not?



You trust IAEA reports? I don't.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 13, 2019)

Yawn..........here we go again..........


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 13, 2019)

Iran wants Martydum dumb...........kinda like a tums commercial...........and they will get it soon enough......

Then they will go to the UN and say look what the evil U.S. or Britain did................whine.........and it's over........

Nothing changes ..........history repeats.........and here we go again.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 13, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Most westerners don't realize that politics in Iran isn't static, The Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC) are essentially a power unto themselves supposedly answering only to the Supreme Leader not the President.  They are the hard-line internal force to be reckoned with and often "do their own thing" without sanction from the so called secular aspect of the government.  They are the ones who support external terrorism and have key positions within the Iranian government, they are the cancer that needs to be cut out.
> ...


 Hippy stoner?  Really?  What insane asylum do you live in knumb knuts?  I'm obviously not the one smokin' dope here.........  Where the fuck did that come from?


----------



## ESay (Jul 13, 2019)

Picaro said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Firstly, the US unilaterally withdrew from the nuclear deal accusing Iran of breaching the agreement despite various reports of IAEA of Irans compliance.
> ...


I have no reason to trust American politicians more than that.


----------



## Picaro (Jul 13, 2019)

ESay said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...



Which pols? Some are credible, some aren't. No such thing as a credible Democrat, that's a certainty, and no such thing as a credible UN employee or any Euro one, either.


----------



## ESay (Jul 14, 2019)

Picaro said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


Only Trump administration is credible and the whole world is not. Got it.


----------

